# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Echinopora lamellosa

## Pedro Azevedo

Echinopora lamellosa

----------


## Gil Miguel

Echinopora lamellosa

Cor: Muito variadas (Desde rosa, a verde,roxo etc.)

Dieta: Planktivoro, captura comida de pequenas dimensoes

Agressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Coral incomum, de crescimento lento, forma pratos. Agressivo.

----------

